# June 8 day vacation



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Have 8 days off in June. Will likely be just me and my daughter who is almost 3. Don't think the wife will be able to get off work. Would like to stay within 8-10 hours of houston. Somewhere with nice cooler weather, and attractions appropriate for her. Will be dragging the 5th wheel. I prefer parks where we have a little space, not stacked like sardines. Where to go?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Now have 10 days off, so may can extend the distance a little bit. May multiple locations. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Branson MO fits the bill for "a lil cooler weather" for you and there's many things to do for kids, and it's right in the 10 hour radius. Silver Dollar City is SWEEEET for kidos.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

O&G-HAND said:


> Branson MO fits the bill for "a lil cooler weather" for you and there's many things to do for kids, and it's right in the 10 hour radius. Silver Dollar City is SWEEEET for kidos.


Great, will look at that. Is 8 days too much there, or do I have time for another location?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Thereâ€™s heaps to do there as itâ€™s like a mini Vegas strip. Look at the down town Branson lake front. Thereâ€™s a train ride through scenic Branson. If you go you also will need to drive 45 min into Springfield to the MASSIVE BassPro. They have sooooo much wildlife in that place from Alligators to Ducks, ALIVE!

Thereâ€™s a Zipline place that has year round fake snow hill that you can ride on tubes. 

You wonâ€™t be sorry, just start researching Branson. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

lots to do in colorado


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

ibtbone said:


> lots to do in colorado


Been to Colorado several times. Going again in July for 2 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

O&G-HAND said:


> Thereâ€™s heaps to do there as itâ€™s like a mini Vegas strip. Look at the down town Branson lake front. Thereâ€™s a train ride through scenic Branson. If you go you also will need to drive 45 min into Springfield to the MASSIVE BassPro. They have sooooo much wildlife in that place from Alligators to Ducks, ALIVE!
> 
> Thereâ€™s a Zipline place that has year round fake snow hill that you can ride on tubes.
> 
> ...


Did you stay in hotel or rv park? If rv park, which one, and would you recommend it?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

We own a timeshare with BassPro and stay at Big Cedar. 

We went to the State Park over in that area and it was nice, and had RV spaces. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Jamaica Beach RV has a kids pool and movies on the lawn at night. Close to Moody Gardens


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

*Splashway Waterpark*

I would spend a few days here if yall like to play in the water!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Booked a trip up in Branson. Looking forward to it!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

